# SHELBY NEEDS YOUR PRAYERS



## irnfit

On Monday, I was brushing Shelby and noticed a lump on the bottom of her right eye rim. It is not in her eye. It almost looked like a big sty, but I wasn't taking any chances. Took her to the vet tonight and he said it is either a cyst or a mast cell tumor. I am praying it is a cyst and no MCT as that is not a good thing. I have to put some steroid cream on it 2x a day and go back in a week to see if it has changed.

So, we all know the power of this forum and I need you to keep her in your prayers. Thanks.


----------



## davetgabby

aaahhh Michele, hoping for the best. Hugs and woofs from Dave and Molly.


----------



## MaggieMay

Saying a prayer for her right now. you must be worried sick.


----------



## mintchip

*((((((Shelby))))))*


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I am so sorry your dealing with this. I will be praying that Shelby just has a cyst. I know this is very scary for you. Hopefully your vet is just being over cautious. Hugs


----------



## Pipersmom

I'll pray for good news for Shelby. I can't imagine having to wait a week, hoping for the best.

Hugs to you both.


----------



## Brady's mom

Sending hugs to you and Shelby!!


----------



## Ninja

I will keep you both in my thoughts and I'm praying it is not serious. Sending hugs :hug:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Praying it's a cyst and that it clears up quickly. :hug:'s to Shelby!


----------



## krandall

Hugs and best wishes to you AND Shelby!


----------



## morriscsps

Oh no! I have my fingers crossed that it is nothing and clears up quickly. (((hugs)))


----------



## TilliesMom

praying for healing for Shelby and strength and patience for you!! :hug::hug::


----------



## luv3havs

Sending prayers for Shelby and the family. Hope it 's just a cyst.


----------



## mellowbo

All 16 paws crossed here that it is a cyst! (((HUGS)))


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh goodness. You and Shelby will be in my thoughts too, that this is only a cyst. :hug:


----------



## clare

I too hope it is only a cyst.Paws crossed it will soon clear up.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts your way. 

Does the eye look infected (draining, red, coming to a head)?


----------



## Sissygirl

Praying for Shelby and hoping for the best outcome! ((((hugs))))


----------



## shimpli

Praying for Shelby. Hugs for you.


----------



## Suzi

We are praying for her health. Please let us know how she is doing.:hug:


----------



## Thumper

**:grouphug:**

Sending prayers her way! I do hope its not anything serious, :kiss:

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Julie

praying Shelby does really well and it turns out to be nothing too serious.:angel:


----------



## iluvhavs

Sending positive vibes your way. Hope it's just a cyst/stye and better shortly.


----------



## gelbergirl

prayers for Shelby . . . .


----------



## whimsy

hoping for good results!!


----------



## pjewel

OMG, how did I miss this? I was hoping you would have been back on before I got here. Shelby certainly has my prayers added to the group. If you need anything and I can help, just holler. Waiting for news.


----------



## littlebuddy

oh,i know, it's so stressful when somethings going on with our dogs. sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## lfung5

Michelle,
I am sorry to hear about Shelby. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## irnfit

HavaneseSoon said:


> Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts your way.
> 
> Does the eye look infected (draining, red, coming to a head)?


If I can get a pic of it, I'll post it. It looks like a big sty coming to a head, but the vet wouldn't squeeze it. He said if it is the tumor, he doesn't want the cells to spread. Good thing is that it doesn't seem to be bothering her at all, but I'm not handling this very well. Thanks for all your prayers and kind words.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Michele, None of us handle something like this well. This is your little pal, they love us unconditionally, they don't care what neighborhood we live in or what car we drive, they truely just love us. I know you are really worried. Even if it were a mast cell tumor, which I doubt and hope it isn't, in early stages they are very treatable. You and Shelby are very much in my prayers and I know many others also. Hugs


----------



## Kathie

Michele, I just saw this! Will be praying for you and Shelby - this is so scary for you.


----------



## Lynn

Michele, 
so sorry you have to go though this...putting you and Shelby in my prayers.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Michelle, I just saw this - I am so sorry to hear about this! 
Sweet Shelby will be fine I am confident!! Have you seen any change in it with a few days of cream?? 
I am so glad that it does not seem to bother her.


----------



## brugmansia

I was just thinking of you and your furballs today. Sending you lots of hugs and prayers your way! Luna and Dickson miss their pals!!!


----------



## Miss Paige

Just saw this-sending hugs & prayers and tons of positive thoughts to you & Shelby.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tula (for a while)
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)


----------



## irnfit

This is a pic of Shelby's eye with the growth. I haven't noticed any difference yet, but I've only been putting the steroid on it since Wed night.


----------



## Ninja

Poor Shelby  I am still hoping it is not serious and praying it goes away in one peace.


----------



## Kathie

I hope it isn't bothering her and that the medicine will work. Still praying for your little girl.


----------



## Thumper

Aww  :kiss:


----------



## morriscsps

That looks uncomfortable.  I have my fingers crossed that the stuff works.


----------



## Jan D

Thinking of Shelby and you too!


----------



## pjewel

Aw, Michele, it looks so uncomfortable. I pray it's nothing more than that. Sending healing vibes and lots of prayers for Shelby.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Healing wishes to Shelby.:kiss:
From Ditto and Phoenix


----------



## Milo's Mom

We are thinking of you and hoping for the best!


----------



## juliav

Aww, poor Shelby!!! We are sending puppy licks and healing vibes your way.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Hugs to Shelby!


----------



## clare

Poor Shelby, hope the offending spot disappears as quickly as it appeared.


----------



## KSC

Oh poor thing..let me add Kipling's and my healing thoughts. I hope it's getting better


----------



## irnfit

Just wanted you all to know that the "thing" actually looks a little smaller today. So keep up the good thoughts - we have 3 more days to go before we go to the vet. Thanks. :hug: from me and Shelby.


----------



## Kathie

Great news.......still praying!


----------



## brugmansia

That's wonderful news! Still sending you lots of hugs and prayers!!!


----------



## Julie

The pimple thing is much bigger then I expected. Thanks for sharing the picture Michele. It helps to educate.

I am keeping positive thoughts that this is similiar to a stye and will go away on it's own.:hug:


----------



## pjewel

Sending healing to Shelby and prayers that it disappears soon. You're both in my thoughts.


----------



## Suzi

irnfit said:


> Just wanted you all to know that the "thing" actually looks a little smaller today. So keep up the good thoughts - we have 3 more days to go before we go to the vet. Thanks. :hug: from me and Shelby.


 I hope it keeps getting smaller . The picture looked like I could see some puss. Does it look like that to you?


----------



## Ninja

Still praying it completely goes away and nothing like it ever happens again. :hug:


----------



## Missy

Michele, I am putting sweet Shelby in my thoughts and sending out healing vibes. 

I don't know if you remember, but Cash had something that looked exactly like that on the top rim of his eye. We took him the vet and she was almost certain it was a cyst. As it was closer to the inside of his eye she gave no steroids or ointments, but told me it would keep getting bigger and then recede. And that is exactly what it did. it took about a month. I hope this makes you feel more confident that it could be a cyst.


----------



## irnfit

Just to update everyone - Shelby had her follow-up with the vet today. Still no definite answer, but he doesn't think it is a tumor. He said a tumor usually doesn't "pop". He seems to think it might be more of a sabaceous cyst, but tomorrow we have an appt with the eye specialist. 

This "thing" started out as a lump and now the lump has gone down, but it is more spread out. So, please keep her in your thoughts and hopefully we'll know more tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## pjewel

irnfit said:


> Just to update everyone - Shelby had her follow-up with the vet today. Still no definite answer, but he doesn't think it is a tumor. He said a tumor usually doesn't "pop". He seems to think it might be more of a sabaceous cyst, but tomorrow we have an appt with the eye specialist.
> 
> This "thing" started out as a lump and now the lump has gone down, but it is more spread out. So, please keep her in your thoughts and hopefully we'll know more tomorrow. Thanks!


I'll be here waiting to hear tomorrow. She's in my prayers.


----------



## littlebuddy

thanks for the update. keep us posted. django and i are sending you lots of prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Pipersmom

Praying all goes well for Shelby tomorrow with the specialist.


----------



## dodrop82

Good luck tomorrow, Michele! I'll be keeping Shelby in my prayers!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Michele, I am think of both you and Shelby. I hope you get really good news. Please let us know how things go, I know many here have Shelby in their preyers.


----------



## psow9421

We will only think positive Thought!


----------



## krandall

Great news!!!


----------



## Laurief

Good Luck Shelby!!


----------



## Missy

just checking on Shelby Michele?


----------



## irnfit

Sorry, the specialist pushed us back until Friday (tomorrow) @4:45. I'll let you all know as soon as I find out anything.


----------



## Leslie

Michele~ I don't come here as often as I used to, so I'm just now seeing this. Glad things are looking better. I'll pray the specialist has nothing but good news for you at today's appointment. :hug:


----------



## irnfit

GREAT NEWS!!!!!! It's not a tumor or a cyst. It's like a lot of little stys massed together. She has to beon two different meds for 3 weeks and we go back to check it. If it is still there, there are 2 different procedures he can do depending on the outcome with the meds.

*THANK YOU *FORUM FAMILY FOR ALL YOUR PRAYERS AND GOOD VIBRATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## TilliesMom

WOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! such wonderful news!


----------



## davetgabby

aaahhh Michele that is so good to hear. Feel soooo good for both of you. You made my day.


----------



## Pipersmom

Yay Shelby! What a relief, this calls for major belly rubs.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Great news, Michele! So happy to read this!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

:grouphug:Love the good news!!!! :biggrin1: I know you are so relieved, now you can get a good nights rest!


----------



## mintchip

*YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :whoo:


----------



## Kathie

Wonderful news! What a relief!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

:whoo: Thank you so much for the update! Any recent pictures of the eye?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Michele, I am so happy to read this. You need to love your vet, for sending to a specialist as soon as he thought it was not something he could really deal with. You don't always need one but, if your dog has something different many times they can just look at it and say what it is. You must me so relieved!!!! This is great news.


----------



## KSC

Such good news!


----------



## juliav

Great news Michele. :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## dodrop82

So glad to hear good news! Now that the stress is gone, have a GREAT weekend, Michele and Shelby!!!


----------



## Laurief

Yahoo - great news Michele - kisses to Shelby!!!!


----------



## clare

Phew !!:cheer2::cheer2: Happy news!


----------



## Missy

Phewww!


----------



## luv3havs

Happy to hear your good news!


----------



## krandall

REALLY good news, Micelle! I'm so happy for BOTH of you!


----------



## irnfit

Thanks everyone - you guys rock!!!! I was a total wreck with this, worse than when DH was in the hospital a few weeks ago. But she is so sweet and she was such a good girl with the vet. I am smiling again. :biggrin1:


----------



## brugmansia

That's wonderful! So happy for you and Shelby!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

:whoo: What wonderful news Michele. Ditto and Phoenix send xoxo to Shelby.


----------



## Ninja

so so happy to hear the good news!!!


----------



## psow9421

So glad to hear everything is OK!


----------



## irnfit

Wouldn't you know it.......
I have to say that the eye specialist was extremely thorough when checking Shelby. They gave her a glaucoma test, a tear test, and another test with drops. The they did another type of test with lights out and the Dr, wearing a "hat" with a special light on it. They checked BOTH eyes, the right one being the problem. That was Friday.

Today I was bathing the right eye and then starting cleaning the goopie stuff. To my surprise, the left eye now has a "thing" in it. So, I put the drops in both eyes and will call the vet in the morning.


----------



## mintchip

((Michele and Shelby))


----------



## dodrop82

Oh, for the love a Pete! Hugs from us too!!! Keep us posted....


----------



## HavaneseSoon

It time to get the Good Vibs going again! We are here for support. Stay calm. Hugs and belly rubs coming your way. Wash those hands with touching Shelby's eyes.


----------



## Thumper

Oh goodness  I hope its nothing, we'll keep sending more healing hugs and vibes her way though!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I, too, hope it is nothing serious. Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Suzi

Oh Gee Wiz, I had a roommate who had a sty and I caught it Good choice putting the meds in both eyes. Mine was so bad I had to have a eye doctor lance it.


----------



## Ninja

oh no..please keep us posted. Still thinking only positive thoughts!


----------



## Jan D

Glad to hear the good news, then the other eye...thinking good thoughts Michele!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I hope things are under control with Shelby's cysts. Just want you to know I am think of you both.


----------



## irnfit

Called the specialist today to let him know what's going on with Shelby's eyes. Now this thing is in both eyes and the are growing. Funny thing is that they don't seem to bother her at all, she's still acting the same. Anyway, he put her on prednisone for 7 days, so we'll see what happens now.

Just to let you know that this is just how my luck runs. My pet insurance will renew on 3/15/11. The insurance will not cover an ongoing problem from the prior period. There is a 180 day waiting period. I hope that if she needs a procedure he can do it by the 3/14, or I'm not covered.


----------



## LuvCicero

Michele, I know you are worried and I sure hope the prednisone will work. Your luck sounds like mine. I sure would explain the insurance to the Dr since vet bills are so high now. I'm happy to hear her eyes are not bothering her and will be saying prayers for all to heal soon.


----------



## krandall

irnfit said:


> Called the specialist today to let him know what's going on with Shelby's eyes. Now this thing is in both eyes and the are growing. Funny thing is that they don't seem to bother her at all, she's still acting the same. Anyway, he put her on prednisone for 7 days, so we'll see what happens now.
> 
> Just to let you know that this is just how my luck runs. My pet insurance will renew on 3/15/11. The insurance will not cover an ongoing problem from the prior period. There is a 180 day waiting period. I hope that if she needs a procedure he can do it by the 3/14, or I'm not covered.


That seems pretty slimy when you are a customer with a current, paid up policy!

I hope the prednisone solves the problem and she's soon as good as new. I guess the positive thing is that it's unlikely to be cancerous with it cropping up in both eyes like this.


----------



## irnfit

LuvCicero said:


> Michele, I know you are worried and I sure hope the prednisone will work. Your luck sounds like mine. I sure would explain the insurance to the Dr since vet bills are so high now. I'm happy to hear her eyes are not bothering her and will be saying prayers for all to heal soon.


I am going to tell the vet at the next appt on the 10th that if anything has to be done it has to be done now so I can get reimbursed.

Karen, you're right about it being good that it's in both eyes. My regular vet said she might have gotten because of all the snow and no regular place to poop. She loves to dig her face in the show and might have picked up a bacteria from it.


----------



## Ninja

irnfit said:


> I am going to tell the vet at the next appt on the 10th that if anything has to be done it has to be done now so I can get reimbursed.
> 
> Karen, you're right about it being good that it's in both eyes. My regular vet said she might have gotten because of all the snow and no regular place to poop. She loves to dig her face in the show and might have picked up a bacteria from it.


Just catching up with everything. Wow that's crazy she may have gotten a bacteria from all of the snow. I know a lot of our Hav's on the forum love to dig around in it. I really hope the meds help make them go away...I am so glad it's not bothering her :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Well for heaven's sake!!! Last I read this thread Shelby was doing well and now it has went to the other eye too? Goodness sake!!! That must be frustrating!!! I sure hope the meds clear it and nothing more pops up.

I wonder----is it contagious? Did your vet say? I was just thinking how unusual it is to have something in one eye and then have it spread to the other too. Is it possible it was spread either by touching with a finger/towel or even the end of med bottle?


----------



## pjewel

Michele, because of some craziness in my world right now I missed the good part about Shelby and am just catching up now. Aside from the fact that the specialist didn't seem too worried, I have to tell you I get a good feeling about her.

I was thinking the same thing as Karen. Contagious sounds good, compared to some of the other possibilities. Still sending healing vibes, but I really think she's going to be just fine.


----------



## irnfit

What Shelby has is called chalazion. It is a build-up of oils in the eye glands that are usually secreted. The glands get clogged and these little blobs form. People can get this as well, but it is not contagious. 

When I was doing the warm compress on her eye this morning, I noticed goopy stuff in her hair that wasn't like the usual stuff I see, and her "blob" looked a little smaller. So maybe the meds are starting to work finally. 

Geri, sorry you are so frazzled. Hope things get better.


----------



## davetgabby

Time and TLC. ehhh Michele.?


----------



## littlebuddy

i use to get calazions as a kid. i would do just what you are doing, put a warm compress on my eye and goopy stuff begins to drain from the calazion

that in combo with the meds should help get rid of them. be consistant with the warm compresses, they really do help


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Michele, that sounds like good news. Glad for that. Hope Shelby continues to improve!

I agree that I think it is 'slimy' of the insurance company to discontinue covering a condition when the policy is up for renewal when you haven't let your insurance lapse and have had a policy in effect. But....not surprised.


----------



## irnfit

That's why I'm shopping around for insrance again. I have ASPCA and they were reasonably priced and reimbursed quickly, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## pjewel

When I can do it, I plan to get PetPlan. I've only heard good things about it.


----------



## irnfit

UPDATE
Pros - Shelby's eyes are so much better. The swelling has gone down in both and just a little of the inflammation is there. I guess treating the right eye kept the left eye from getting too involved.

Cons - I guess all the meds - Clavamox, Prednisone, eye drops - finally got the best of her stomach. All she did yesterday was uke:. I didn't give her any meds today except for the ey drops, and she seems to be a little better. At least she ate and kept it down.

We go back to the specialist next week and barring anything unusual, I don't think we'll have to do any other treatments. _THANK YOU ALL _for your good thoughts for my little girl.


----------



## krandall

Poor little girl! I hope her tummy feels better soon!


----------



## davetgabby

Some long haired guys said something like ...
"Michelle, my belle.
Sont des mots qui vont très bien ensemble,
Très bien ensemble".

Good news, that's what we need more good news. LOL


----------



## Missy

Michele, I am sorry Shelby's stomach is upset. But I am so happy her eyes are better. I am sure she would love some chicken and rice.


----------



## pjewel

Aw, poor baby. Give her a hug from me.


----------



## littlebuddy

call the vet and see if it's okay to give her pepcid. django is on so many meds for his SA issues that one of the side effects is nausea, loss of appetite, etc. i give him pepcid every single night. this allows the pill to work and coat his belly just in time for breakfast the next day. it really helps.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I was thinking the same thing about the Pepcid. I am so happy to hear that Shelby is almost in the clear. Hope your Vet says his recovery is 100% soon.


----------



## clare

Poor Shelby,it never rains but it pours!


----------



## irnfit

UPDATE - Shelby had her 3 week check-up today and while her eyes have cleared up about 90%, the infections have left little fissures. So she is back on Prednisone. He also switched her antibiotic to something that will be easier on her stomach, and changed her eyedrops also. Next check-up in 3 weeks we will have to decide on one of the "procedures" to get rid of these things. Thanks for listening.


----------



## davetgabby

hang in there Michele, I think you're heading in the right direction. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## littlebuddy

good news!


----------



## Missy

Sorry bout the fissures . Do they bother her. Hope her tummy starts to feel better.


----------



## Kathie

Michelle, I know this has been a long drawn out ordeal for you and Shelby but it sounds like she's finally on the mend. Does she run when she sees the drops?


----------



## Pipersmom

I'm glad to hear it's clearing up and hoping the new medication makes Shelby's tummy feel better!


----------



## irnfit

Kathie, she doesn't run when she sees the drops, but I have to hold her head tight because she keeps trying to turn her head away. Thank goodnes the other meds go in her food.

Missy, her eyes don't seem to bother her at all until I put the warm compress on. She doesn't like that too much. But she has clean eyes. :biggrin1:

Thanks all for caring about Shelby.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

For years I have been dealing with eye issues in my Tzu and Lhasa. When I moved here to NC and took them to the state vet school they would ask me if I would bring my Tzu Poohkey and let them show people who were dealing with eye issues how he would let them examine his eyes and even turn when ask. Also after drops were placed in them he would close them for about a minute. I guess as humans we need to see it. Our little guys can adapt to anything when its important. I know you and Shelby are doing great. I hope Shelby is back to normal soon.


----------



## mintchip

how is Shelby doing?


----------



## irnfit

Sally, thanks for asking. We have another week until we see the specialist, but the "blobs" in her eyes are gone and she looks like Shelby again. Thank goodness the antibiotic switch cleared up her stomach problem and the new eye drops seemed to work much better. She is eating like a pig and whines until I feed her in the morning, which she NEVER did.

Thanks for asking. :hug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Great to hear she is continuing to get better. I hope she is all cleared up and off all meds soon.


----------



## dodrop82

Good news! That's wonderful!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

So happy to hear Shelby is back to herself.:whoo:


----------



## Julie

I was about to ask about Shelby too. Glad to read she is doing well and her eyes are clearing up. YIPPEE! :bounce:


----------



## irnfit

*ANOTHER UPDATE*

 Took Shelby for another follow-upwhich was delayed because of DH surgery. Well, she will need "surgery" on both eyes. These blobs in her eyelids never did drain properly and they now are disgusting blobs of crud. The vet will have to go in and clean the crud out of her lids then freezethem. Said her eyes will be swollen for about 5 days, but not painful. He wants to do it Wednesday, but then I remembered about the playdate and we can't miss that!


----------



## mintchip

*(((((((((SHELBY)))))))))*


----------



## pjewel

Aw, Michele, I don't know how I missed the last part of this, but I did. I hope this is over for her soon.


----------



## Thumper

:grouphug:

Kara


----------



## davetgabby

hopefully this will clear up the problem. Hugs and woofs Dave and MOlly


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I do hope the surgery clears this up. Hugs to you, you are going through so many things.


----------



## irnfit

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I do hope the surgery clears this up. Hugs to you, you are going through so many things.


Not to mention my prolapsed bladder!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Keep us posted....Hugs to you and Shelby


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Michele, sending hugs to you and Shelby.


----------



## clare

Hope everything goes well for Shelby,and the rest of you!


----------



## Missy

Oh Michele!!! hopefully after this it will be clear sailing. bad things come in three's so you and yours are done! sending hugs to all of you!


----------



## irnfit

Thanks all! Right now I'm trying to coordinate the whole thing. She needs blood work before we can schedule the surgery, the surgeon is going away next weem, and I don't want to miss the playdate. And the price tag on this whole thing is $1600.00 and DH is out of work. But, things could be worse. So just keep praying. 

Good news - I finally had time to get a haircut today. :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie

Oh Michelle, it seems like when it rains it pours. Things should be looking up soon. Hope the haircut perked you up!


----------



## Kirby

Sending prayers for Shelby...poor little gal...sending a hug to you too Michelle...I know how worried you must be.


----------



## irnfit

Shelby's surgery is scheduled for this Wednesday, so please keep her in your prayers. Will keep you posted.


----------



## davetgabby

hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## Kathie

Will do, Michelle. I hope the surgery goes well and Shelby has a smooth and quick recovery.


----------



## dodrop82

I'll be thinkin' of you and praying for Shelby, and waiting to hear the good word!!!


----------



## Pipersmom

Best wishes for Shelby. We'll be thinking of her on Wednesday.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I will be thinking of you and Shelby on Wed. I hope her surgery is uneventful and she has a speedy recovery. I hope your DH is feeling better and getting stronger, the best thing in life is to be with the ones you love, you can get through anything together. Hugs


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug: Good luck Shelby!!!! Get well soon :grouphug:


----------



## Leslie

Michele~ You and Shelby both will be in my prayers :hug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Thinking of you and Shelby.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thinking of Shelby today and hoping all goes uneventfully, that her eyes heal quickly and that everything is OK again soon for your girl. You certainly have had your hands full! :hug:


----------



## krandall

Ditto!!!


----------



## mintchip

((((I hope all went well)))))


----------



## RickR

Any word on how Shelby is doing?
Sending lots of licks from Bess and Max.


----------



## irnfit

Sorry it took so long to post, but we are so happy to tell you that Shelby is doing fine. She is still at the hospital for overnight (they are a 24 hr hosp) & they said everything went well. We pick her up tomorrow afternoon and I can't wait. :whoo:


----------



## Kathie

Great news, Michelle! I know you miss her!


----------



## Pipersmom

Yay! So happy to hear everything went well with Shelby.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Had a busy day but, I had to see how Shelby is. Oh, so happy to hear things went smoothly. Please let us know how things go when you bring your baby home.


----------



## Leslie

That's great news, Michele! So glad all went well.


----------



## davetgabby

Super. :whoo:


----------



## irnfit

Just wanted you all to know that Shelby (or Miss Cone Head) is home and doing great. She cried so much when she saw us all. The other dogs wouldn't stop smelling her and I think Kodi is a little afraid of her new look. She is handling the cone well and getting around just fine. She was even able to eat, or should I say inhale, her food. She is on 2 eye meds, an antibiotic and a mild pain med. 

Thank you all so much for all your support.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

It is good to hear all is going well and that she is home!


----------



## davetgabby

suck her up , she deserves it. And you too. You're a gooooooood mommy. Conehead ehhh ound:


----------



## Missy

Great news.


----------



## clare

So glad to hear Shelby is home and doing well,even if she is a bit scary with her cone head! Hope things buck up for you now,and you can relax a little.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Glad to hear Shelby is home, the medicines are a pain to give, but sooo worth it. My Tzu had so many eye problems, injurys, surgerys, he became use to living in the cone, the other dogs would stay clear when he had it on crashing his way into everything. When he was 6 months and had it the first time his little face would get stuck down on the ground his neck was not yet strong enough to lift that big Tzu head up, so he would scoot it over and bark, his whole back end would raise off the floor, really cute. I hope Shelby gets it off soon.


----------



## Pattie

Excellent news about Shelby, Michelle.


----------



## irnfit

I never had a dog who was so good with the cone on. She gets around great and never once tried to get it off her head. So, today I rewarded her and took it off. I'm watching her to make sure she's not scratching her eyes, and so far, so good. 

Geri, she has owl eyes. ound:


----------



## krandall

I'm so glad to hear shelby is home and on the mend!!!


----------



## CookiesLady

irnfit said:


> On Monday, I was brushing Shelby and noticed a lump on the bottom of her right eye rim. It is not in her eye. It almost looked like a big sty, but I wasn't taking any chances. Took her to the vet tonight and he said it is either a cyst or a mast cell tumor. I am praying it is a cyst and no MCT as that is not a good thing. I have to put some steroid cream on it 2x a day and go back in a week to see if it has changed.
> 
> So, we all know the power of this forum and I need you to keep her in your prayers. Thanks.


Praying . . .


----------



## Missy

How is Shelby now Michele?


----------

